# Who would you invite to dinner?



## Julia (7 November 2009)

Maybe we need a diversion from the frustrations of politics and climate change?

Often we see in the media celebrities being asked who they would invite for dinner.  I'd be interested to know who ASF members would invite.
Let's say five people, living or dead.  Up to you whether you offer reasons why.

Mine would be (subject to change when I've thought about it more):

Oscar Wilde

Rachmaninov

Queen Elizabeth II

Sigmund Freud

Aldous Huxley

(or John Silvester, crime reporter for the "Age")


----------



## Kash Kosmo (7 November 2009)

Alice Cooper
Albert Einstein
Marilyn Munroe
Steven King
Martha Stewart - to do the cooking  

List is subject to change as mood changes 

If someone cancels I would add Sigmund Freud
KK


----------



## Fishbulb (7 November 2009)

My Mum.


----------



## kgee (7 November 2009)

Jesus...free wine for all


----------



## Boyou (7 November 2009)

Interesting topic ,Jullia.I think all these would be good conversationalists..and there might be some fireworks 

Kerry Packer

William Shakespeare

Robby Coltrane

Dame Judy Dench

John Cleese


----------



## Wysiwyg (7 November 2009)

More than just dinner I suppose.

Master Donald Gilbert
Louise Hay
Susan Jeffers
Fred Hollows
Any lady from a Salvation Army Store



.


----------



## So_Cynical (7 November 2009)

Hugh Hefner and 4 of his girlfriends...Hef for the conversation and the Bunny's for eye candy.


----------



## bellenuit (7 November 2009)

If I want to be entertained, I would include

Oscar Wilde, Steven Wright, Groucho Marx and Dylan Moran.

If I want serious conversation, then 

Christopher Hitchens (only if he promises to stay sober), Charles Darwin and Sigmund Freud.

Elina Garanca, Rolando Villazon and Nigel Kennedy to provide the musical  entertainment

And, of course, you Julia


----------



## MrBurns (7 November 2009)

Kerry Packer
John Lennon
Olivia Newton John
Jack Nicholson
Clint Eastwood
Kate Winslet
Michael Parkinson
Paul Hogan
Barry Humphreys
Jules Verne
Humphrey Bogart
Bill Gates
Tiger Woods
Jeremy Clarkson
James May
Bill and Hillary Clinton
Paul McCartney
Enzo Ferrari
Pablo Picasso
Toulouse Lautrec  
John Travolta
Don Hendley
Prince Rainier and 
Grace Kelly


----------



## Ghetto23 (7 November 2009)

Would love to see a conversation between Bill Hicks and Lenny Bruce.


----------



## white_goodman (7 November 2009)

Jesse Livermore
Arnold Shwarzanegger
Hitler
Deadmau5


----------



## Naked shorts (7 November 2009)

Jennifer Hawkins


----------



## Gundini (7 November 2009)

I'm a big fan of entertainment and investment heads up, so I would invite:

Robin Williams
Marilyn Monroe
Ainsley Harriet
Lochlan Murdoch
Robots


----------



## stockGURU (7 November 2009)

I'm surprised nobody has mentioned Warren Buffett considering how much some people pay for lunch with him.


----------



## Punter44 (7 November 2009)

Shane Warne
Wally Lewis
Doug Walters
Jack Gibson
Don Bradman


----------



## Gordon Gekko (7 November 2009)

1.*Dr. Hunter S. Thompson*: as he would bring the following supplies:

Two bags of grass, seventy-five pellets of mescaline, five sheets of high-powered blotter acid, a saltshaker half-full of cocaine, and a whole galaxy of multi-colored uppers, downers, screamers, laughers... Also, a quart of tequila, a quart of rum, a case of beer, a pint of raw ether, and two dozen amyls. Not that we needed all that for the trip, but once you get into locked a serious drug collection, the tendency is to push it as far as you can. The only thing that really worried me was the ether. There is nothing in the world more helpless and irresponsible and depraved than a man in the depths of an ether binge, and I knew we'd get into that rotten stuff pretty soon.

2.* Will Farrell*

3. *Dan Aykroyd *

4. *Steve Martin*

5. *Bernie Mac*

Screw dinner! We couldn't eat it anyway

G


----------



## nunthewiser (7 November 2009)

GW Bush 

Osama Bin Laden


 A bag of popcorn and a deckchair


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (7 November 2009)

MrBurns said:


> Kerry Packer
> John Lennon
> Olivia Newton John
> Jack Nicholson
> ...




Any room for me at the table?

A great list Burnsie.

gg


----------



## Wysiwyg (7 November 2009)

Julia said:


> Rachmaninov




I wondered who this was. A Russian composer.

""Rachmaninov was born 1 April, 1873 in Semyonovo, Russia to impoverished Russian aristocrats. He studied music at both the St Petersburg and Moscow conservatories. As a young man, Rachmaninov quickly made a mark for himself as a composer, conductor, and pianist in the musical circles of late 19th-century Russia.

Fellow Russian composer Igor Stravinsky later described Rachmaninov as a "six and half foot scowl". Indeed, Rachmaninov was very tall, and in public, at any rate, he did maintain a somewhat severe and inscrutable expression. Privately, however, he showed a completely different side of his nature. Those who knew him well reported on his hearty laugh, infectious sense of humour, and his fondness for good food and wine. ""


----------



## BradK (7 November 2009)

An eclectic mix for me... but quite serious... 

Steve Waugh (former Australian cricket captain) 
Dr Wess Stafford (CEO Compassion International) 
Professor Ken Robinson (Educational creativity expert) 
Sharyn Ghidella (news reader... the sexiest woman alive) 
Richie Benaud

Brad


----------



## waza1960 (7 November 2009)

my list: Winston Churchill
           Warren Buffet
            Bill Gates
            Ted Bundy
            Arnold Swarzenegger
            Bill Clinton
            Peter Costello:


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (7 November 2009)

William Shakespeare.
Michelangelo.
Winston Churchill
Groucho Marx
Nelson Mandela

gg


----------



## Julia (7 November 2009)

Some great choices there, people.

Mr Burns, you can't have that many.  Sorry.  The table can only accommodate five guests plus yourself.  How about providing a revised list?

Great suggestion to include Osama bin Laden, especially along with George W.!

I'm sad to observe no one wishes to include our Dear Leader.


----------



## theasxgorilla (7 November 2009)

David Bowie
Brad Pitt
Kurt Cobain
Bruce Lee
Scarlett Johansson


----------



## springhill (7 November 2009)

Modern day category

Mark Ricciuto (sport)
Zack de la Rocha (music)
Will Ferrel (comedy)
Wilson Tuckey (politics)
Jen Hawkins, though if she declines will gladly substitute Prospector  (hotties)


Deceased category

Keith Miller (sport)
Bon Scott (music)
John Candy (comedy)
Napoleon (politics)
Marilyn Monroe (hotties)


----------



## Harleyquin (7 November 2009)

I would only like my children and their families as, like most modern families, we are scattered far and wide and are able to get together so rarely.


----------



## theasxgorilla (8 November 2009)

springhill said:


> Modern day category
> 
> Mark Ricciuto (sport)
> Zack de la Rocha (music)
> ...




Good call Springhill, that would make it a fun dinner and more!


----------



## GumbyLearner (8 November 2009)

I'd eat by myself. I enjoy my own company.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (8 November 2009)

Just a slight variation on the theme Julia.

A dinner party guaranteed to start off polite and couth, plenty of grog, and a guaranteed call to the coppers to break it up after midnight.

Paul Keating
Wilson Tuckey
Damir Dokic
Abdul Nacer Benbrika
Gordon Ramsey

(Benbrika gets to choose the coffee and mints)

I of course would moderate and stir if things quietened down at any stage.

gg


----------



## Sean K (8 November 2009)

Harleyquin said:


> I would only like my children and their families as, like most modern families, we are scattered far and wide and are able to get together so rarely.



I'm with you.

My table has mum, dad, brother, sister-in law, wife. 

And vino.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (8 November 2009)

Fishbulb said:


> My Mum.






Harleyquin said:


> I would only like my children and their families as, like most modern families, we are scattered far and wide and are able to get together so rarely.






GumbyLearner said:


> I'd eat by myself. I enjoy my own company.






kennas said:


> I'm with you.
> 
> My table has mum, dad, brother, sister-in law, wife.
> 
> And vino.




Julia might have to ask Sigmund Freud to do the cooking for you lot.

Its a dinner party. 

gg


----------



## bunyip (8 November 2009)

I'd invite a couple of people of my acquaintance who would make lively company, but I'd have to wait until my wife was away for the weekend!


----------



## Solly (8 November 2009)

I'd include these;

Garry Shandling
Jeffrey Tambor
Stephen Merchant
Ricky Gervais
Tex Johnston


----------



## Sean K (8 November 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Julia might have to ask Sigmund Freud to do the cooking for you lot.
> 
> Its a dinner party.
> 
> gg



He can come and take notes if he likes. 

I only see my family once a year, so I'll stick with my selection.


----------



## bunyip (8 November 2009)

Solly said:


> I'd include these;
> 
> Garry Shandling
> Jeffrey Tambor
> ...




Hang on Solly....they're all blokes - wouldn't you want a couple of lively sheilas in the mix to give the party a bit of sting?


----------



## nunthewiser (8 November 2009)

bunyip said:


> , but I'd have to wait until my wife was away for the weekend!





That can be arranged


----------



## Solly (8 November 2009)

bunyip said:


> Hang on Solly....they're all blokes - wouldn't you want a couple of lively sheilas in the mix to give the party a bit of sting?




Good point bunyip, to add balance I'd include,

Fiona O'Loughlin
Dr Fiona Wood
Ali Moore
Allison Stokke
and of course, almost forgot
Lady Penelope :


----------



## moneymajix (8 November 2009)

Off the top of my head...


*Jon Stewart* 
(US comedian) 

*Mike Moore *
(US documentary maker) 

*Paul Keating* 
(Former PM)

*Hugh Lunn* 
(Australian author and QLD icon).



*DECEASED*

*Nikola Tesla*
(Inventor). 



.


----------



## Fishbulb (8 November 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Julia might have to ask Sigmund Freud to do the cooking for you lot.
> 
> Its a dinner party.
> 
> gg




Not true. It read "who would you invite for dinner" 

I said me mum because I don't get on with her in the slightest but wished that I did, and perhaps inviting her for dinner would make a difference. But anyway, enough about my problems. 

Here's a revised list  - 

Salvador Dali
Ornette Coleman
Hunter S Thompson
William Burroughs
PJ O'Rourke


----------



## Macquack (8 November 2009)

MrBurns said:


> ...Tiger Woods...




Isn't Jack Nicklaus good enough for you Burns.

Major Championships 
Nicklaus 18
Woods 14

All time Wins
Nicklaus 114
Woods 95

Yeah yeah, I know Woods is younger.


----------



## nunthewiser (8 November 2009)

K Rudd and Mr Burns



Will supply headgear and boxing gloves.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (8 November 2009)

Fibonnaci
Isaac Newton
Doc Halliday
Amarillo Slim Preston
Pythagoras

Just a dinner to talk about numbers and chance.

gg


----------



## Harleyquin (8 November 2009)

I'll stick with my selection as well.  Since we all live on different continents we always have a very noisy interesting dinner parties, loads of talking and laughing.  The last one was in an old gite in the Loire Valley last year.  Lots of local food and wine and great company, and the cooks left Freund for dead!!!!


----------



## MRC & Co (8 November 2009)

Jesus.
Julius Caesar.
Ronaldinho.
Sugar Ray Robinson.
George Soros.

I would also like to make room for Stephen Hawking.


----------



## Harleyquin (8 November 2009)

Have just been outside having lunch on the patio and watching thousands of bullfinches which come in this time of year.  Put out a little seed and they made wonderful dinner guests, their antics are wonderful to watch.


----------



## GumbyLearner (8 November 2009)

I just feasted on some Bison ribs with Gumbydog.


----------



## Julia (8 November 2009)

Harleyquin said:


> I would only like my children and their families as, like most modern families, we are scattered far and wide and are able to get together so rarely.



Well, Harleyquin, if we can bring people back from the dead to attend this party, we can surely bring your family from the far reaches of the globe.
Ditto you, Kennas.



Garpal Gumnut said:


> Julia might have to ask Sigmund Freud to do the cooking for you lot.
> 
> Its a dinner party.
> 
> gg







Fishbulb said:


> Not true. It read "who would you invite for dinner"
> 
> I said me mum because I don't get on with her in the slightest but wished that I did, and perhaps inviting her for dinner would make a difference. But anyway, enough about my problems.
> 
> ...



Ah, Fishbulb, another fan of the beat generation.  

Why not invite your mum to dinner anyway?   Never too late to build bridges.





nunthewiser said:


> K Rudd and Mr Burns
> Will supply headgear and boxing gloves.



Ever the entrepreneur, huh Nun?  We could sell tickets for that and turn the whole venture into a very profitable affair.



GumbyLearner said:


> I just feasted on some Bison ribs with Gumbydog.



Well, Gumby, since you have chosen not to invite human guests, you could bring Gumbydog, as long as his table manners are up to scratch.
I suppose then we will need to invite Garpaldog or gg will be offended.

Keep them coming.   Some really interesting choices.


----------



## gooner (8 November 2009)

My Grandad, because I never got to know him as he died when I was a young kid


----------



## nunthewiser (8 November 2009)

Julia said:


> Ever the entrepreneur, huh Nun?  We could sell tickets for that and turn the whole venture into a very profitable affair.
> 
> 
> .




I am aiming to be the "Don King" of dinner dates when i grow up


----------



## pacestick (8 November 2009)

sydney pottier


----------



## DocK (8 November 2009)

Michael Buble (to croon to us)
Johnny Depp (to look at)
Michael Parkinson (to entertain us with limitless gossip)
Andrew Denton (as above)
Jamie Oliver (for some pukka tucker)


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (8 November 2009)

Fishbulb said:


> Salvador Dali
> Ornette Coleman
> Hunter S Thompson
> William Burroughs
> PJ O'Rourke




Fishbulb, mate,

I think Hunter S Thompson might belong better with the mob below, especially if he brought some of his stores and weapons to liven the night up.

gg



Garpal Gumnut said:


> Just a slight variation on the theme Julia.
> 
> A dinner party guaranteed to start off polite and couth, plenty of grog, and a guaranteed call to the coppers to break it up after midnight.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fishbulb (8 November 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Fishbulb, mate,
> 
> I think Hunter S Thompson might belong better with the mob below, especially if he brought some of his stores and weapons to liven the night up.
> 
> gg





Bring both Thompson and Burroughs and it's drug fueled mayhem. Too good to miss.


----------



## Dowdy (8 November 2009)

Gundini said:


> I'm a big fan of entertainment and investment heads up, so I would invite:
> 
> Robin Williams
> Marilyn Monroe
> ...




Funniet **** i've heard all day. 

I'll probably go down the same path, minus robots.

Robin Williams and Eddie Murphy


----------



## Fishbulb (8 November 2009)

Julia said:


> Ah, Fishbulb, another fan of the beat generation.
> 
> Why not invite your mum to dinner anyway?   Never too late to build bridges.




I forgot to include Jack Kerouc!

Anyway, yeah my mum would insist on cooking. She's a great cook too.


----------



## Blitzed (8 November 2009)

For me....

Russell Brand 
Ben Elton 
Pauline Hanson


----------



## bryan_palmer (8 November 2009)

Bobby Fischer
Anatoly Karpov


----------



## MrBurns (8 November 2009)

How about Hitler and Steven Seagal (half Jewish), a bottle of scotch and a handgun.


----------



## gooner (8 November 2009)

MrBurns said:


> How about Hitler and Steven Seagal (half Jewish), a bottle of scotch and a handgun.




Half Jewish??????

How can you be half Jewish or half Catholic. You either believe or you don't??:topic


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (8 November 2009)

Chief Inspector Barnaby
Inspector Morse
Inspector Dalziel
Detective Sergeant John Ho
Miss Marple

gg


----------



## MrBurns (8 November 2009)

gooner said:


> Half Jewish??????
> 
> How can you be half Jewish or half Catholic. You either believe or you don't??:topic




From the Internet so it *must* be right - 



> Seagal was born in Lansing, Michigan, where he lived until he was five years old. His mother, Patricia, was a medical technician, and his father a high school math teacher.[5] His mother was Irish and his father Jewish


----------



## bunyip (8 November 2009)

I'd invite Manny & Julie Cassamatis, a couple of the more vocal Stormers from over on the Storm Financial thread, and Garpal Gumnut just to stir things along. Not that I think much stirring along would be required.

But first I'd take out extra insurance on my house in case it got wrecked in the melee.


----------



## DocK (8 November 2009)

bunyip said:


> I'd invite Manny & Julie Cassamatis, a couple of the more vocal Stormers from over on the Storm Financial thread, and Garpal Gumnut just to stir things along. Not that I think much stirring along would be required.
> But first I'd take out extra insurance on my house in case it got wrecked in the melee.




Possibly a pointless exercise given the recent memory failure of the Cassamatii.  Perhaps you should also invite a pyschic or mind-reader of some sort, or better yet - an expert inquisitor complete with polygraph and assorted tools guaranteed to assist with recollection of facts.


----------



## gooner (8 November 2009)

MrBurns said:


> From the Internet so it *must* be right -




:topicAh but that does not state the mother's religion or father's nationality or that young Steve is half Jewish. 

i do believe you have assumed that the father's religion has been passed down. :topic


----------



## Gordon Gekko (8 November 2009)

My wife wants to get involved in the discussion.

Her dinner party which I would have to attend and just between us would not be as exciting as mine would be as follows.


1. Terry Fox who as an amputee ran a marathon a day for 300 days across Canada to raise money for cancer. He died short of his goal but his foundation lives on.

2. Sir Edmond Hillary because he is a pioneer of the N.Z adventurer. (Shes a kiwi)

3. Sir Peter Blake for winning the America's cup for N.Z.

4. Chrissie Wellington because she is a third time winner of the Kona iron man.

5. Chris Moon as he walks the talk. He's survived kidnap, threatened execution, being blown up, losing his limbs and most of his blood. He ran a marathon less than a year after leaving hospital, tested artificial limbs to new limits, run most of the world's toughest ultra distance races, climbed mountains, crossed countries on foot, written books and most importantly used his experience to understand and illustrate the process of achievement.


Actually that's allot better than mine! I'm so lucky I married well

G


----------



## Julia (8 November 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> I am aiming to be the "Don King" of dinner dates when i grow up



Um, with apologies for my ignorance, who is Don King?



DocK said:


> Michael Buble (to croon to us)
> Johnny Depp (to look at)
> Michael Parkinson (to entertain us with limitless gossip)
> Andrew Denton (as above)
> Jamie Oliver (for some pukka tucker)



DocK, sorry, you can have Jamie Oliver as a guest but the position of Chef has already been offered - courtesy gg - to Sigmund Freud.



Fishbulb said:


> Bring both Thompson and Burroughs and it's drug fueled mayhem. Too good to miss.



Drug fuelled or not, that bunch produced some magnificent writing.
For that matter, no one has suggested Timothy Leary.




Dowdy said:


> Funniet **** i've heard all day.
> 
> I'll probably go down the same path, minus robots.
> 
> Robin Williams and Eddie Murphy



Dowdy, wash your mouth out.  Robots would be the making of any dinner party.



Fishbulb said:


> I forgot to include Jack Kerouc!



Yep, I wondered about that earlier.  Not too late to invite him.



> Anyway, yeah my mum would insist on cooking. She's a great cook too.



Fine, as long as you are happy to negotiate the role with Sigmund.
I dare not refuse gg his choice of chef, considering the power and influence he wields.

And gg, will garpaldog get on with gumbydog, do you think?


----------



## Harleyquin (8 November 2009)

If you invite a few of those vocal stormers don't serve icecreams on sticks Bunyip...keep em for the dogs!!!


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (8 November 2009)

Julia said:


> And gg, will garpaldog get on with gumbydog, do you think?




garpaldog gets on with everyone and every dog. He's a good dog. And he's seen plenty of parties so he'll probably just go asleep even if Hunter turns up and gets too stoned and trigger happy.

gg


----------



## theasxgorilla (8 November 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> garpaldog gets on with everyone and every dog. He's a good dog. And he's seen plenty of parties so he'll probably just go asleep even if Hunter turns up and gets *too stoned and trigger happy*.




Stoned and violent??? Never!


----------



## nunthewiser (8 November 2009)

Julia said:


> Um, with apologies for my ignorance, who is Don King?







> Donald "Don" King (born August 20, 1931) is an American boxing promoter particularly known for his hairstyle and flamboyant personality. His career highlights include promoting "The Rumble in the Jungle" and the "Thrilla in Manila", as well as orchestrating the ascent of Mike Tyson. King has promoted some of the most prominent names in boxing, including Muhammed Ali, Mike Tyson, George Foreman, Evander Holyfield, Julio CÃ©sar ChÃ¡vez, Andrew Golota, Felix Trinidad, and Larry Holmes.
> 
> Outside of boxing, he also managed the Jacksons' 1984 Victory Tour.[6]
> 
> King was elected to the Gaming Hall of Fame in 2008.[7]





http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Don_King_(boxing_promoter)


LOL actually thinking about it i wouldnt mind having dinner with this fella , he would have a few fine stories .


----------



## bunyip (8 November 2009)

DocK said:


> Possibly a pointless exercise given the recent memory failure of the Cassamatii.  Perhaps you should also invite a pyschic or mind-reader of some sort, or better yet - an expert inquisitor complete with polygraph and assorted tools guaranteed to assist with recollection of facts.




Well actually Doc, I had you and Harleyquin in mind as the vocal Stormers I'd invite. And possibly Ironhalo as well, but then GG wouldn't be able to come cos we'd have more than five including Manny & Julie.
But perhaps Julia would allow me to stretch the number out to six.

As for 'assorted tools guaranteed to assist with recollection of facts'.....in my shed I have pretty much everything you'd need....hammers, drills, bolt cutters, crow bars etc. I even have one of those electric cattle prods if you think that would be of assistance in jolting a couple of memories.


----------



## DocK (9 November 2009)

bunyip said:


> Well actually Doc, I had you and Harleyquin in mind as the vocal Stormers I'd invite. And possibly Ironhalo as well, but then GG wouldn't be able to come cos we'd have more than five including Manny & Julie.
> But perhaps Julia would allow me to stretch the number out to six.
> 
> As for 'assorted tools guaranteed to assist with recollection of facts'.....in my shed I have pretty much everything you'd need....hammers, drills, bolt cutters, crow bars etc. I even have one of those electric cattle prods if you think that would be of assistance in jolting a couple of memories.




Awww shucks Bunyip, awfully nice of you to invite me, but I'm afraid I don't have the stomach to carry out proposed inquisition myself, and the company would probably put me off my food.  I do love a good dinner party and prefer to do justice to the food - especially since Sigmund is apparently cooking (although I do still rather think Jamie may do a better job in the kitchen - perhaps Sigmund could do dessert and therapy for all at the end of proceedings - even manny & jules).  Now Ironhalo has a military background I believe, so may be the man for the job - especially if we can induce Julia to stretch the numbers further to allow Ron Jelich a seat as well

Actually, on second thoughts, it may not be a good idea to have too many ex-stormers at the table, lest they start squabbling amongst themselves - or even, dare I suggest it, with the host  People sometimes forget their manners once the wine has been flowing, so if Siggy does a few courses there's no telling what could happen by the end of the meal.  Maybe we should just leave manny & julie to ASIC et al (but you could offer to lend them the goodies in your shed )


----------



## bunyip (9 November 2009)

DocK said:


> Awww shucks Bunyip, awfully nice of you to invite me, but I'm afraid I don't have the stomach to carry out proposed inquisition myself, and the company would probably put me off my food.  I do love a good dinner party and prefer to do justice to the food - especially since Sigmund is apparently cooking (although I do still rather think Jamie may do a better job in the kitchen - perhaps Sigmund could do dessert and therapy for all at the end of proceedings - even manny & jules).  Now Ironhalo has a military background I believe, so may be the man for the job - especially if we can induce Julia to stretch the numbers further to allow Ron Jelich a seat as well
> 
> Actually, on second thoughts, it may not be a good idea to have too many ex-stormers at the table, lest they start squabbling amongst themselves - or even, dare I suggest it, with the host  People sometimes forget their manners once the wine has been flowing, so if Siggy does a few courses there's no telling what could happen by the end of the meal.  Maybe we should just leave manny & julie to ASIC et al (but you could offer to lend them the goodies in your shed )




OK then, we'll leave EC & JC to ASIC. I'll contact ASIC today and offer to put my full compliment of memory-jolting tools at their disposal.

However, I do still find some appeal in the thought of having Manny & Julie at my dinner party....I've always enjoyed the company of upstanding citizens of excellent repute, people of honesty and integrity!


----------



## DocK (9 November 2009)

bunyip said:


> OK then, we'll leave EC & JC to ASIC. I'll contact ASIC today and offer to put my full compliment of memory-jolting tools at their disposal.
> 
> However, I do still find some appeal in the thought of having Manny & Julie at my dinner party....I've always enjoyed the company of upstanding citizens of excellent repute, people of honesty and integrity!




Then why not see if you could bring back Christopher Skase, and throw in Alan Bond and Madoff while you're at it.  Surely they'd all enjoy each other's company??  Although maybe they've *all* forgotten what made them so sought after?  Seems vagueness can be quite common in some cirlcles...  Mind you, if you could get them all drunk and manage to find out where the various treasures are buried it would be worth the price of the booze no doubt.  I'm sure plenty of your ASF pals would be happy to share in the spoils


----------



## Ghetto23 (9 November 2009)

Jesus
Mohammed
Buddha
The Dalai Lama

and Megan Fox for me


----------



## Happy (9 November 2009)

gooner said:


> Half Jewish??????
> 
> How can you be half Jewish or half Catholic. You either believe or you don't??:topic





You can be 1/8 Aboriginal and you are Aboriginal, shows how strong this race is in our non-racial society.


----------



## Calliope (9 November 2009)

King Arthur and his mates. (I have a round table.)


----------



## bunyip (9 November 2009)

Happy said:


> You can be 1/8 Aboriginal and you are Aboriginal, shows how strong this race is in our non-racial society.




From what I've seen of some of the so called aboriginals on TV, you can be about 1/64 aboriginal and still claim you're an aboriginal !

Which reminds me.....Noel Pearson is one bloke who would definitely be welcome at my dinner party - I admire the man for his intelligence, character and honesty.


----------



## Julia (9 November 2009)

bunyip said:


> Which reminds me.....Noel Pearson is one bloke who would definitely be welcome at my dinner party - I admire the man for his intelligence, character and honesty.



Yes, he'd be very welcome indeed.  First class person all round.


----------



## Camel Spotter (9 November 2009)

Barnaby Joyce


----------



## DocK (9 November 2009)

Elvis Presley, John Lennon, Michael Jackson, Billie Holliday, Mozart.


----------



## rbourne1 (9 November 2009)

Andre Rieu
Cher
Jason Bourne
Daniel Craig
Max Walker
Eddie Maguire

great topic!


----------



## DocK (9 November 2009)

Actually, who am I kidding?  I'd like pretend I'd invite intellectual types, or great musicians or so forth, but who I'd really like to gather around the table would be:

George Clooney
Brad Pitt
Matt Damon
Matthew McConaughey
Johnny Depp

I wouldn't be able to eat a bite, as I'd be too busy drooling, but what the heck!


----------



## cutz (9 November 2009)

L.Ga Ga,
P.Hilton,
J.Zemiro,
J.Simpson,
E.Clapton. (To teach my missus some riffs later on.)


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (9 November 2009)

rbourne1 said:


> Andre Rieu
> Cher
> Jason Bourne
> Daniel Craig
> ...




You are only allowed 5 mate.

May I be the one to execute one of these, or does anyone on asf have any favourites for an ass full of lead.? 

gg


----------



## Fishbulb (9 November 2009)

Toss up between Eddie McGuire and Cher........screw it - McGuire


----------



## nunthewiser (9 November 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> You are only allowed 5 mate.
> 
> May I be the one to execute one of these, or does anyone on asf have any favourites for an ass full of lead.?
> 
> gg





 i was going to mention Cher in this context you propose but thinks the way i thought of wording it would have been inapropriate . so bugga it shoot the rest and keep cher for the table


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (9 November 2009)

Lets do it by exclusion,

Those we'd leave 

Cher  ...         chance of a legover a legend and a read of her tats
Max .....         a good bloke
Daniel Craig...  can't tell James Bond to p o.

that leaves 
Andre Rieu
Jason Bourne
Eddie Maguire    

gg


----------



## Harleyquin (9 November 2009)

You've got some great dinner guests coming Julia.  I'd like to come to all of them...as a fly on the wall...but then again I'd probably get swatted if Bunyip is getting his tools out of the shed.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (9 November 2009)

A dinner party with traitors.

Jane Fonda
Wilfred Burchett
Anthony Blunt
William Joyce (Lord Haw Haw)
Brutus

Just to find out why they did what they did.


gg


----------



## Julia (9 November 2009)

Fishbulb said:


> Toss up between Eddie McGuire and Cher........screw it - McGuire



Absolutely not, Fishbulb.  As organiser of this mighty dinner party, I flatly refuse to admit Eddie McGuire.  Now Cher, that's quite another matter.
Sorry.



Garpal Gumnut said:


> A dinner party with traitors.
> 
> Jane Fonda
> Wilfred Burchett
> ...



gg, I think that should be a sub-dinner party, or maybe a 'coffee later' group for those aligned to that particular interest.

The numbers are getting a bit out of hand, not least because you've had several goes at putting forth your nominations.  This hardly seems fair when e.g. Fishbulb and Gumby have elected to bring either a mother or a dog only.
Perhaps you could review your multiple nominations and select the five as originally suggested.

Alternatively we will have to have multiple dinner parties, in which case the vote is now open as to whether the guests should be from a single interest group, i.e. all hunky blokes as described by DocK, all beat generation poets/writers, all novelists perhaps combined with composers, etc etc.
Or would you prefer multiple dinners with a representative from the different categories of guest?

Anyone with views on the above, or anyone who has not yet submitted a guest list?


----------



## Julia (9 November 2009)

Harleyquin said:


> You've got some great dinner guests coming Julia.  I'd like to come to all of them...as a fly on the wall...but then again I'd probably get swatted if Bunyip is getting his tools out of the shed.




You'd be welcome in any capacity, Harleyquin.  We could offer you a special commendation for continuing good humour in the face of significant adversity.


----------



## bunyip (10 November 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> You are only allowed 5 mate.
> 
> May I be the one to execute one of these, or does anyone on asf have any favourites for an ass full of lead.?
> 
> gg




I'd like to hold a politicians dinner party.....Whitlam, Hawke, Keating, Rudd, Gillard. 
And I'd love to include Anna Bligh as well, even though she'd be one more than what's allowed under Julia's guidelines.

I'd put something _*very*_ interesting in _*their*_ food!


----------



## overit (10 November 2009)

*Sports/Entertainment*

Shane Warne 
Kerry OKeefe 
Jeremy Clarkson 
Richard Branson
Charlie Sheen

*Adventurers/ Tough Guys*

Riaan Manser 
Jon Muir 
Some SAS soldiers
*
Political Types
*
Peter Schiff
Ron Paul
The Founding Fathers
Hugo Chavez
Mahmoud Ahmadinejad
Barnaby Joyce


----------



## bloomy88 (10 November 2009)

Billy Joel - love his music
Charlie Sheen - he's hilarious, wouldnt mind drinking some scotch with him
Sam Newman - offensive
James Hird - great footy player
Brendan Fevola - too see how his brain works because i dont get it


----------



## Bushman (10 November 2009)

Righto I'll bite (pardon the pun): 

Hermann Hesse
Zidane 
Marlon Brando
Henry Kissinger
Heidi Klum (dessert)


----------



## Jackman (10 November 2009)

These people

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d6l7rHKYr9Y

Jack


----------



## 2020hindsight (12 November 2009)

well one person I'd  invite would be Peter Costello - 
 and ask him - seriously - why someone so enraptured with private enterprise, would take a government job 

strange days indeed, most peculiar mumma


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (12 November 2009)

2020hindsight said:


> well one person I'd  invite would be Peter Costello -
> and ask him - seriously - why someone so enraptured with private enterprise, would take a government job
> 
> strange days indeed, most peculiar mumma




You have to invite 5 people mate, so you've only got 4 left.

gg


----------



## 2020hindsight (12 November 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> You have to invite 5 people mate, so you've only got 4 left.
> 
> gg



ok lol - 
#2 Brendon Nelson - and ask him to tell me why I should believe him when he tries to sell Australia's commitment to "action on GW" to the EU  - when he clearly doesn't believe a word of it 
#3 Marilyn Monroe - to add some intelligence to the discussion lol. 
#4 Paul Keating - to liven up the discussion especially with Costello ( really used to enjoy their stouches) 
#5 Tim Costello - ditto 

Then for the next weekend , Since this is obviously hypothetical ... Assuming I have access to a timewarp machine ...
#1 John Fitzgerald Kennedy
#2 Jacqueline Kennedy
#3 Lee Harvey Oswald
#4 Jack Ruby
#5 Jim Garrison
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?p=263371

Then maybe 
#1  Captain Cook
#2  Captain Bligh
#3  Galileo
#4  Carl Sagan 
#5  Chief mapmaker, Googlemaps 

etc 

hell then there's Weary Dunlop, Winston Churchill, John Curtin, etc etc


----------

